# I almost cried...



## WillBrink (Feb 17, 2009)

A buddy of mine who is a Sgt. from one of the gang units locally knows I am a 1911 fan, etc. He's not a "gun guy" per se. He sends me this message:

"Hi Will:
I had lunch with a good friend of mine the other day. We get together once a year. He's 85 years old. He landed on Iwo Jima with 239 fellow Marine warriors. At the end of the fighting he walked of with the remaining 13.
He mentioned that he has an old .45 caliber wrapped up in a cloth that he's kept over all the years.I know that the legendary .45 is your weapon of choice. You interested?Take Care, KM"

Interested????!!! I would give up a nad for that gun. For me, such a gun is equivalent to the samurai sword in that in imbibes the spirit of the warrior who used it. It is unfortunate that my conscience will not let me fail to tell him  that he will get far more $$$ for it he puts it in gun broker some place like that then what I can afford, but if he wants it to have a good home with someone who will honor his service and treat his 1911 like it was my own kid, I'm his guy.


Fingers crossed...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good luck brother, they are getting harder and harder to come by these days! ;)


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 17, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Good luck brother, they are getting harder and harder to come by these days! ;)



I must have it! It's one thing to get such a piece, another to get it from the person who actually brought it home. That's a double honor right there. :)


----------



## pardus (Feb 17, 2009)

That is awesome!!

If you can get the Marine to autograph something with it and get a pic with him and the pistol that would be historicly significant IMO.


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 17, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> That is awesome!!
> 
> If you can get the Marine to autograph something with it and get a pic with him and the pistol that would be historicly significant IMO.



Will try.


----------



## parallel (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice! Keep us posted.


----------



## RGRRTO (Feb 18, 2009)

Good luck Will, I hope this works out.

Here is a picture of a 1911 A1 manufactured between April, 1914 & April, 1917. My Father found this in the possession of a German soldier he killed during WW II.  He had no idea how the German came to posses this old pistol, and wondered if it was taken from an American during WW I.










Sorry, having trouble attaching the photo.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 18, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> Will try.



Not to get all morbid or anything, but if you wind up never having children to pass it along to you could will it, the pic etc to the Smithsonian...


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 18, 2009)

Those 1911's run about $4,000 on Gunbroker, depending on the year it could take even more. 

Personally I'd let the him know that it's not just another hunk of metal in his scrap heep before I took possession of the weapon. 

That's just me. :2c:


----------

